# wireless power transmission



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

kirupa said:


> hi i am a student working on wireless power transmission
> i have planned to increase the efficiency and coupling factor...
> how can i successfully find this out..please do help me


Go  Here


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Physics forums. Com


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Most of us make a living by wiring things. You get your wireless power thing going and we'll be out of a job. Doubt you'll find a lot of help here :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://accelconf.web.cern.ch/accelconf/r10/papers/thpsc008.pdf


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

lightning is a good source of wireless transmission of electricty.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

http://www.wirelesspowerconsortium.com/

I'm interested in this subject as well


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

GOOGLE IT

worked on this before for something for some one. 

its pretty cool, and easy


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

.....


----------

